# Network problem(?)



## Encaginq (May 15, 2012)

I don't know what caused it, but I'm pretty sick of it and I want it gone
a while ago, I wanted to reinstall a game I used to play (League of legends) it gave me an HTTP error and told me to check my firewall. My firewall is fine, I don't have one from my antivirus.
Also, Steam refuses to connect anymore, sayting it's has and unknown error named eroor:-137. I mailed steam support for this, and they gave me lots and lots of options, but none of them worked.
basically, I can still download stuff, but for big games (i.e. League of Legends and DC Universe Online) it connects to a server to 1) download the game and 2) check for updates/patches.

all this is making me believe it has something to do with my ports, but I can't seem to log in into my residential gateway (or whatever it's called)

If anyone has any idea how to fix this, please tell me, I'm getting kind of desperate.

Thanks in advance!
Encaginq


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Please post back with exact make/model of all the networking equipment and exactly how they're all wired together


----------



## Encaginq (May 15, 2012)

Well, I can tell you right now the model of my modem is a Ubee EVW3200
I'm not sure what information is useful for you and what isn't, so could you please specify with what I need to post?

thanks for helping me by the way


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Do you have a router in addition to the Modem? . . or is the Modem also a router?


----------



## Encaginq (May 15, 2012)

The modem is also a router I'm pretty sure


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

OK . . Lets take a peek at your network environment: 

Ignore any references to wireless if you are connecting via ehternet cable.

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then one pc. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Encaginq (May 15, 2012)

alright
Let me do all of this and I'll be back 

EDIT:
problem in this grand plan:
I'm actually dutch and my computer settings are in dutch,
now I can find everything, but I'm guessing you're not really going to understand very much of it if I send you the IPCONFIG/ALL in dutch
Do you want me to send it anyway? should I roll it through google translate for you?
let me know


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

just post it. most of us have seen so many ipconfigs we know what each line says even if we can't read that language.


----------



## Encaginq (May 15, 2012)

alright the IPCONFIG reads:

Microsoft Windows [versie 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Alle rechten voorbehouden.

C:\Users\Max>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP-configuratie

Hostnaam . . . . . . . . . . . . : Acer-X3400
Primair DNS-achtervoegsel . . . . :
Knooppunttype . . . . . . . . . . : hybride
IP-routering ingeschakeld . . . . : nee
WINS-proxy ingeschakeld . . . . . : nee

Ethernet-adapter voor LAN-verbinding* 15:

Mediumstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : medium ontkoppeld
Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel: hshld.com
Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : Anchorfree HSS Adapter
Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-58-0E-E6-93
DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : ja
Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld : ja

Ethernet-adapter voor LAN-verbinding:

Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel:
Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet
Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-26-2D-4A-96-74
DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : ja
Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld : ja
Link-local IPv6-adres . . . . . . : fe80::c042:5f5a:d2d4:f37b%10(voorkeur)
IPv4-adres. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.178.11(voorkeur)
Subnetmasker. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease verkregen . . . . . . . . . : zaterdag 23 juni 2012 16:09:07
Lease verlopen. . . . . . . . . . : zaterdag 23 juni 2012 17:09:07
Standaardgateway. . . . . . . . . : 192.168.178.1
DHCP-server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.178.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890797
DHCPv6-client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-E4-B4-01-00-26-2D-4A-96-74

DNS-servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.54.40.25
212.54.35.25
NetBIOS via TCPIP . . . . . . . . : ingeschakeld

Tunnel-adapter voor isatap.{9159A1E6-6CDA-4AF7-8BDC-B99596A40793}:

Mediumstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : medium ontkoppeld
Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel:
Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : nee
Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld : ja

Tunnel-adapter voor Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Mediumstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : medium ontkoppeld
Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel:
Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : nee
Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld : ja

C:\Users\Max>


----------



## Encaginq (May 15, 2012)

Also, the wi-fi inspector says it can't find any adapters?
Did I do something wrong?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Please post a screenshot of Device Manager with the Network Adaptor group expanded. See the link in my signature for how


----------



## Encaginq (May 15, 2012)

Well, this is what I've got...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Device Manager . . Right click on My Computer and selecr manage . . then Device Manager


----------



## Encaginq (May 15, 2012)

My bad, I misread you there ;P
here is the device manager with the network adapters expanded


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You do not seem to have a wireless adaptor . . what is yours? . . Internal or USB?


----------



## Encaginq (May 15, 2012)

I'd have to guess Internal?
Point is, my dad bought the thing but he's gone for a couple of months and my mother isn't really the greatest help on this subject (sigh women ;P)
Judging by the looks of the thing, I'd say Internal.
Does that help you?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What brand and model is this pc?


----------



## Encaginq (May 15, 2012)

My PC is an Acer Aspire X3400
Do you need any other specifications?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That came with wireless capability . . Look in BIOS to be sure the wireless has not been disabled . . otherwise, looks like the card had died


----------



## Encaginq (May 15, 2012)

I'm really sorry but I didn't really understand what you just said xD
Could you specify please? :$


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Enter BIOS . . look for an option to disable the onboard LAN

To enter BIOS, when you first press the power button, look for a prompt to "Press XXX to enter Setup" . . do that and you will be in BIOS


----------



## Encaginq (May 15, 2012)

The only LAN related thing I could find that was disabled was the onboard LAN ROM boot or something like that
enabled it and it didn't do anything
Did I miss another option or what?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Sounds likie the wireless card has failed . . you can install a new one easily and they do not cost a lot


----------



## Encaginq (May 15, 2012)

Alright!
Thank you so much, I searched everywhere and I couldn't find the answer
I'm going to buy a new wireless card then

Thanks again!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Let us know how it goes . .


----------

